# Can channel on UPC box be changed using IR device



## Basso (25 Jul 2012)

I have tv's mounted on walls with all cables hidden behind the plasterboard running to a central point in a cabinet in the middle of the house, where I had my Sky boxes. I could change the channels remotely using a magic eye or IR device. I want to get UPC but was told by a UPC technician that I cannot switch the channels unless the box is located beside the TV.'s Does anyone know of any way I can overcome this, other than using a signal sender as I want to put 2 UPC boxes beside each other in the cabinet.


----------



## Leo (26 Jul 2012)

Yes, you can get IR signal repeaters specifically for this purpose.


----------



## Basso (1 Aug 2012)

Thanks Leo,

However, I am concerned that if I have two repeaters connected to two UPC boxes which are beside each other then the signals may get mixed up. Any ideas?


----------



## Leo (1 Aug 2012)

No problem Basso. Infrared requires line of sight between transmitter and receiver, so just use a piece of card or something along those lines to ensure the emitter from one repeater can only operate the required box. Should be easy enough to do, these emitters are generally low power and designed to be placed very close to the intended receiver.


----------

